# Just an up date



## Scott_k (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been away for about 7 months i was on my final military deployment. I just wanted to show some pictures of tyson he grew double the size since before I left. I bought him about a year ago, he's about a year and a 1/2 at most. My wife took gear care of him while I was gone and shes not really into reptiles so that meant alot. One thing I was worried about was that he was going to be aggressive because she didn't really hold him, as soon as I got home I let him out and he let me pet him and pick him up as if I never left. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Nov 30, 2012)

What a wonderful looking Red you have there. He is gorgeous! Your wife has done a great job. And thank you for your service!


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome home! Nice looking tegu. I'm sure everyone is grateful to have you back for the holidays.


----------



## james.w (Nov 30, 2012)

That is an awesome red. Your wife did a good job.


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 30, 2012)

Teach me your ways! Can't get my girl to touch a dubia, never mind feed my animals anything but greens hahah. He's am awesome looking tegu! And thank you for your service.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome looking tegu and thanks for what you did for our country!


----------



## Scott_k (Nov 30, 2012)

@ skeetzy, at first my wife wanted nothing to do with him, but because of my trainig schedule and deployments she finally caved in frozen mice werent a problem for her as far as bugs goes she wouldn't touch them until I had her freeze them then feed them to him. I guess the fact that they weren't moving didn't creep her out like when they are alive. That's what helped my wife get over her bug issues.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Much respect for serving your country. Tyson is looking like a beast and your wife has done a wonderful job caring for him. Keep up the great work.


----------



## tresh (Nov 30, 2012)

It's good to hear that your tegu was fine with you when you got back. My husband gets back in about a month, after half a year away, and he's been worried about that. So, I can tell him that at least one other person has had the same experience and didnt' come home to an aggro-lizard, lol.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 30, 2012)

Big guy looks great


----------



## jondancer (Dec 1, 2012)

More pics! Makes me want a red . Do you have any pics when he was small.?


----------



## Danny (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome home and thanks for helping keep us safe .. Beautiful Red!!!


----------



## Scott_k (Dec 1, 2012)

@jondancer,this is the only picture I can find of him when he was younger this was in may of this year. He can not fit on that chair anymore.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 1, 2012)

_Welcome back  he looks great plus I can see a tegu and owner resemblance . 

I can also vouch for the time spent away, they do remember you when you return. My coworker kept my tegu Dino while I was in Germany for a year. She was surprised that he let me take him out of his enclosure with out any fuss when I returned. She said he sometimes huffed with anyone else and preferred to come out on his own. 

He came to the door, I opened it and put my hand in front of him with her cautioning me. He licked it a few times, took a couple of steps forward, put his head on my hand and laid down. I took him out, put him on my shoulder and gave him his usual tegu hug. 

So they do remember their people not just by scent but your voice as well, sight sometimes but distance plays a part in that.
_


----------

